# What is Your Current Nintendo Wishlist?



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm sure we all have a Nintendo Wishlist of some sort and I'm curious as to what you guys wished you had! So, feel free to post your list! ^.^ It can be anywhere from a Wii U to a 3DS, to games, Amiibo, cases, or even old classic systems and games!

Here's my current Wishlist:

High Priority
Story of Seasons (Will Download from eshop on release date!!!)
Smash Bros Luigi Amiibo 
Smash Bros Mario Amiibo
Smash Bros (Can't decide between the Wii U or 3DS version *help!*)

Lesser Priority
Captian Toad Treasure Tracker (looks like a cute game, but I don't have the money or the gotta have it now feeling)
Jiggypuff Amiibo (Huge maybe depends on how I feel when it's officialy announced and how it looks)
Mario Kart Super Circuit (Wii U virtual console, wish it was on 3DS and I find it a bit pricey)

In my Dreams
Original Gameboy
GameCube Controller(s) (to use with my old Wii)
Gamecube Memory Cards (same as above)
Luigi's Mansion (Original GC Version)
Pokemon Yellow (Huge Pokemon fan and I was just a baby when the first ones came out)
Pokemon Crystal
Mario Kart: Double Dash (huge Mario Kart fan! Only don't own some version of the GBA and GC ones)
Super Mario Sunshine
Animal Crossing (Original GC version as I have all other versions since)


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 5, 2015)

I think Im interested in Wonderful 101 or Doctor Luigi


----------



## Cress (Mar 5, 2015)

Wonderful 101 and Kirby and the Rainbow Curse are probably the 2 games I want most. (Not counting the new Fire Emblem whenever that comes out.)
I also want a bunch of amiibos, but mostly Villager, Pit, Robin, and Lucina.


----------



## n64king (Mar 5, 2015)

*Xenoblade X & 3D*
Yoshi's Wolly World
Kirby & Rainbow Curse

Robin, Charizard, and Super Mario series Bowser Amiibo, and Pac Man is a slight possibility.
Red New 3DS, unless they start pumping out special designs like the 3DS has.

I also sorta want a GBA Micro so I can futz with the old GBA games I already have but with that small design + backlit screen... *salivates*

I'd really like the WiiU GameCube adapter with one of those White smash controllers but I don't think that'll be happening. It doesn't seem worth it for me.


----------



## Tao (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm looking forward to most of the upcoming releases so I won't bother mentioning them all. Zelda U, Yoshi's Woolly World and Splatoon are the ones I'll probably try to buy on day-1 regardless of reviews etc. (Especially Zelda + Yoshi which I expect I'll enjoy by default)

Other than that:

*Wii U*
- Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze
- Pikmin 3
- Super Mario 3D World
- Kirby and the Rainbow Curse

*3DS*
- Fire Emblem Awakening
- Braverly Default
- Tetris Ultimate (I like Tetris)
- Final Fantasy: Theaterim (whatever it's called)
- Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D

*Wii*  (I didn't own a Wii, so the games are still new/relevant for me on Wii U)
- Metroid Prime Trilogy (the slightly above retail price is worth it for a physical copy IMO)
- Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
- Kirby's New Adventure
- Super Mario Galaxy 2
- Super Smash Bros Brawl
- Xenoblade Chronicles (because I think I would rather have the Wii version than handheld)

*Amiibo*
- Yoshi (Mario Party release)
- Megaman 
- Link 
- Zelda
- Samus + Zero Suit
- Diddy + Donkey Kong
- Pikachu

I kinda only want them for display purposes because they're my more favored characters and look nice. I only own Yoshi, Kirby and Sheik thus far. Amiibo aren't really a high priority for me though, more of an 'impulse buy' where I won't be too disappointed if I never actually find a certain one (like Zero Suit and Megaman which I don't expect to ever own)





I'm also looking to replace my Gamecube, DS, Gameboy/GBA libraries at some point, though they're not high priority for me as I would rather buy newer games that I've not played yet.

When my family was moving house a few years ago we got robbed. Obviously, a lot of our stuff was already packed into boxes at the time (for the thieves convince) and one of the boxes that was taken had all my Gamecube, DS, GB/GBA games and my GB, GBC + GBA in it.

I've still got the DS and Gamecube since they were stored separately. The only games I still actually have though are the disc for Donkey Konga (which was in the Gamecube) and Pokemon Ruby which was misplaced in another box (I disliked Gen III though, so this was pretty much an extra "f*** you" for it to be the only game to survive).

So yea...Those are all now on my 'Nintendo wishlist'.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 6, 2015)

*Wii U:*
Pikmin 3
Metroid Prime Trilogy 

*3DS:*
Majora's Mask 3D

*Legacy:*
2x Gameboy color
Pokemon Red, Blue, Silver, and Gold


----------



## Joy (Mar 6, 2015)

3DS
Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies
Fire Emblem IF

Low Priority 3DS
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright


----------



## Eldin (Mar 6, 2015)

GAME BOY PLAYER for the Gamecube. ;-; If I could find one of these for a not-insane price I'd be on it. I also have a GB Advance though, I just cannot stand batteries and sold all my games long ago. But if I had a GB Player there's a few I would definitely buy back.

There are a few Gamecube games I'm looking for such as;
Pikmin 2
Luigis Mansion
a few Harvest Moons I'm missing

And a couple N64 games that I'd love to get back. Especially HM 64. 

As for newer stuff, I'm excited for Story of Seasons. I pre-ordered yesterday though so all that's left is the waiting (ie. stalking the mailbox from release day on). c:


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Mar 6, 2015)

As of now, highest on my list is Majora's Mask 3D and one of the new 3DS XLs.

I'm also looking to collect as many of the rare amiibos as possible.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

Right now the main game I want is Story of Seasons. I've been waiting for a good Harvest Moon type of game to hit the 3DS for awhile now.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

I haven't heard of Story Of Seasons but that's probably because I never pay much attention to Nintendo in general (I'm a Sony gal); I only just got my 3DS this January so I'm not really up on what all's good and what's not, yet, but my game wishlist currently consists of the following:

Persona Q (bless. bless bless bless)
Bravely Default (and its subsequent sequels)
MAYBE the Etrian Odyssey series games; I have the first one but have yet to play it
The World Ends With You (shhhhh don't start with me lmao)
Radiant Historia (looks neat to me)
The Phoenix Wright games
The Professor Layton games
Miscellaneous titles like Zero Escape and some of the SMT games


----------



## Javocado (Mar 6, 2015)

Amoobi's
Kirby and The Rainbow Curse
Mario Party 10
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door ( let a friend barrow it and they moved across the world fckn rip)


----------



## Coach (Mar 6, 2015)

*Wii (I play gamecube games on my wii mostly):*
Donkey Konga + Drums

*3ds / ds:*
Mario Golf
Pokemon Art academy 

*General Merchandise:*
Mario Kart 64 karts (Mario, Ghost Mario, Luigi, Toad, Wario, Bowser, Donkey Kong) (Attached)
Knex Mario Kart Bowsers castle set [x]
Pokemon Cyndaquil Plushie

That's all I can think of, for now anyway!


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 6, 2015)

the new Fire Emblem game when it comes out
Xenoblade 3D
Majora's Mask 3D
Fantasy Life
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright
The Legend of Zelda 3D


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Coach said:


> *Wii (I play gamecube games on my wii mostly):*
> Mario Party 6
> Donkey Konga + Drums
> 
> ...



I love those MK 64 Karts super neat! Also love the K'nex track! I was big into K'nex when I was younger as I never had Lego. I never knew K'nex made Nintendo related sets super cool!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 6, 2015)

These are not just items on my wishlist... These are items I have preordered from my wish list.

*New Nintendo 3DS*
Xenoblade Chronicles 3D Pack x2 *SOLD OUT*

*Nintendo Wii U*
Mario Party 10 amiibo Mixer Pack - Mario, Toad, Bowser & Luigi *SOLD OUT*

*amiibo*
Bowser - Super Mario Collection *Still available at the time of posting*
Peach - Super Mario Collection *SOLD OUT*
Yoshi - Super Mario Collection *Still available at the time of posting*
Toad - Super Mario Collection *SOLD OUT*
Robin - Super Smash Bros. Collection *SOLD OUT*
Lucina - Super Smash Bros. Collection *SOLD OUT*
Pac-Man - Super Smash Bros. Collection *SOLD OUT*
Charizard - Super Smash Bros. Collection x2 *SOLD OUT*
Wario - Super Smash Bros. Collection x2 *Still available at the time of posting*
Ness - Super Smash Bros. Collection *SOLD OUT*


----------



## pocky (Mar 6, 2015)

Persona Q
I bought the Persona Q Limited Edition 3DS a few days ago thinking that it came with the game. I was wrong.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is my Nintendo wishlist (in no particular order).

*Wii U Games (higher priority):*

- Kirby & The Rainbow Curse
- Yoshi's Woolly World
- Splatoon (this is probably my most wanted announced Wii U game)
- Xenoblade Chronicles X
- Star Fox
- Legend of Zelda

*Wii U Games (lower priority):*

- Mario Party 10
- NES Remix Pack

*3DS Games (higher priority):*

- Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
- Fantasy Life

*3DS Games (lower priority):*

- Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney vs. Professor Layton
- Codename S.T.E.A.M (I might buy this game at some point, but if i'm going to buy it, the max i'd probably pay for it is $20)
- Sonic Generations
- Rayman Origins
- Crosswords Plus (Why not? It's only about $5 on Amazon, and I like crosswords.)
- Rune Factory 4 (This is a big maybe. I'm still trying to determine whether this game is good or not.)

*GameCube:*

- Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix
- Mario Party 5
- Wario's World
- Kirby Air Ride
- Paper Mario & The Thousand Year Door

*Amiibos:*

- Pac-Man Amiibo
- Villager Amiibo (I still don't have one and I really, REALLY want one!)
- Wii Fit Trainer Amiibo

@Holla: If you don't mind answering, what is Story of Seasons about, and what do you do in the game? I've seen it on websites, though I never actually looked into it, but i'm curious as to what the game is about and what you do.


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 6, 2015)

my wishlist at the moment includes: 
Majora's Mask 3D
Story of Seasons
that Hatsune Miku rhythm game i have no shame.


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> @Holla: If you don't mind answering, what is Story of Seasons about, and what do you do in the game? I've seen it on websites, though I never actually looked into it, but i'm curious as to what the game is about and what you do.



Well, the name Story of Seasons is misleading for many people. It's actually part of the Harvest Moon series, which many people have heard of before. It's just that this time around a different company took over the English localization of the game and Harvest Moon is copyrighted by the old localization company hence the fact why it's not called Harvest Moon: Story of Seasons. 

To basically summarize the Harvet Moon games you live  a very casual farming life and the main plot line (which is often pretty loose) is different in every game. Besides farming crops, animals etc. there's contests to enter, and you can even date/marry your favourite bachelor or Bachelorette. It's just a cute relaxing game kinda lol how Animal Crossing is relaxing.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 6, 2015)

@Holla: Based on your description, it sounds like it would be a really fun game! I love these types of simulation games, so i'm sure I might like Story of Seasons. I'll definitely be looking into it more! Thank you so much for answering my questions!


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> @Holla: Based on your description, it sounds like it would be a really fun game! I love these types of simulation games, so i'm sure I might like Story of Seasons. I'll definitely be looking into it more! Thank you so much for answering my questions!



No problem! ^.^ There's also a thread on the Story of Seasons in this section of the forum if you haven't already checked it out. A great place to post comments and questions on the future game.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 6, 2015)

Villager amiibo
Dedede amiibo
Lucario amiibo

ye


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 6, 2015)

Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies
Rune Factory 4
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Shadow the Hedgehog 3DS theme


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I honestly really want the new 3ds and Majora's Mask!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 6, 2015)

meenz said:


> I honestly really want the new 3ds and Majora's Mask!



Oh yeah, I forgot to add this.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Mar 6, 2015)

Story of Seasons 
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2 Record Breaker
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX

And this isn't a thing but I really want Minish Cap to come to the 3DS. I know it was an Ambassador game for people who bought the original 3DS on launch day but gosh dang it I want it too T~T


----------



## Cress (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaebeommie said:


> And this isn't a thing but I really want Minish Cap to come to the 3DS. I know it was an Ambassador game for people who bought the original 3DS on launch day but gosh dang it I want it too T~T



You had to buy the 3DS in the first 5 or 6 months it was out, not on launch.


----------



## Coach (Mar 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> *Wii (I play gamecube games on my wii mostly):*
> Mario Party 6
> Donkey Konga + Drums
> 
> ...



Adding: 
Super Mario Balance World playset 


Spoiler: The set!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Mar 7, 2015)

Super Mario 3D World
Captain Toad TT
Mario Kart 8
Majora's Mask 3D
Wind Waker HD


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2015)

right now I want DS games for my new console

okamiden
super smash bros
monster hunter 
tombraider
tamagotchi 
harvest moon
mortal kombat
super mario bros
bravely default
tomodachi life
fantasy life
spore creatures
pokemon xy

and legend of zelda all games bc I have to have them on every console nobody knows why OuO'' *blushes*


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Well here is mine lol:

Harvest Moon Story of Seasons
Mario vs Donkey Kong Tipping stars (or whatever its called)
Harvest Moon a New beginning
Rune Factory 4
Hometown Story


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 8, 2015)

OH MAN LOADS

Wii U console
MK8
Super Mario World
Super Mario 3D Land
OoT for the 3DS (physical copy)
MM for the 3DS
MK 7
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Polar Bowler for the DS (lol best game eVaR!!1!)

And loads of GBA games


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 8, 2015)

Splatoon
Bravely Second
Project Mirai DX
And the Rosalina and Luma amiibo for my brother


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

High priority: 
nothing coz i have pretty much every decent game out atm

low priority:
All the layton games except miracle mask, the first one and Azran legacy
Fire emblem awakening
The latest harvest moon game (not the crappy one that looks like a snide version of minecraft)

Amiibos:
Sheik
Zelda
Ness


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

1.) Hyrule Warriors
2.) Princess Peach Amiibo
3.) New Kirby Wii U Game
4.) Bravely Default
5.) Link Amiibo
6.) Mario Party 10


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh yea and I want the villager Amiibo but there's no way I'm getting it because of ridiculous prices on eBay. 

(And I also want 3ds Amiibo support to come out cause I want to use my Pikachu amiibo)


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

Harvest Moon: Story of Seasonssssss


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 10, 2015)

Rosalina, Mega Man, Zero Suit Samus (<3) Amiibo
MM 3DS
Fantasy Life
Tomodachi Life
Nintendo Land 
Donkey Kong: Tropical Freeze
Bayonetta 2
Mario Party 10

can I please just finally save up and get the new 3ds xl instead of buying every single wii u game and amiibo I see


----------



## JCnator (Mar 10, 2015)

I actually have quite a lot of games on my wishlist, but I will only mention those that are on my watch. And that isn't even covering to the plethora of games that E3 2015 might unleash in less than 3 months.



*Higher priority*

Given that I've got way too many games to play at the moment, that section of the list will be always nearly empty for quite some time. The closest thing that I'd like to get it ASAP would be *Splatoon* for its online multiplayer. Say, if I decide to get it in 2018, finding people from my friend list willing to play with me is going to be a nightmare. I think I'll leave at that just in case...


*Lesser priority*

These games would've been to the higher priority if my financial issues are fully sorted out, but they can wait until the next Christmas. I set myself a budget of 500$ CAD and I'm already less than 80$ away from reaching my self-imposed limit. With that much of money, I could afford buying one Wii U/PS4 retail game at best. Poor wallet...


Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii/3DS) | The Wii version takes priority over the handheld counterpart due of higher resolution, especially if it ends up being cheaper than the 3DS version.

Xenoblade Chronicles X (Wii U)

Mario Maker (Wii U) | Finally, a way of creating some true platforming Mario levels without the need of ROM hacking.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 10, 2015)

I think the problem for me is that I never really manage to HAVE much of a Nintendo wishlist. I only end up wanting a handful of games per console they put out. The 3DS is the only exception so far, where I can actually count more than 10 games I either already own or am looking forward to getting. I'm... really blah on Nintendo. They just don't do it for me :x

When I'm done slogging through my backlog, I wanna pick up~
Story of Seasons
POSSIBLY Tomodachi Life, not sure yet
Radiant Historia
Bravely Default (and its sequel!)
that one One Piece game whose name I totally forgot ><
Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth
The World Ends With You
p much all the Phoenix Wright / Professor Layton games, since I haven't played them yet


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 10, 2015)

Wii U
Amiibo(all of them)
Lucina Figma
FE:If
Splatoon


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm just 1 or 2 items missing to complete your list!  However i am really looking for a King Dedede amiibo (Preferably a European one) he's hard to find! But i have got a lot of stuff people dream of so i shouldn't complain 

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I think the problem for me is that I never really manage to HAVE much of a Nintendo wishlist. I only end up wanting a handful of games per console they put out. The 3DS is the only exception so far, where I can actually count more than 10 games I either already own or am looking forward to getting. I'm... really blah on Nintendo. They just don't do it for me :x
> 
> When I'm done slogging through my backlog, I wanna pick up~
> Story of Seasons
> ...



Do not buy Tomodachi Life! It is fun if you do want to have something to do as a quick break or something but it is not designed as a game to be played non-stop. It's more meant to be checked once a day becouse there isn't much to do after your first visit every day. I bought it becouse i thought it was fun to play sometime but i got bored quickly, now i wish i downloaded Luigi's Mansion 2.


----------



## JellyDitto (Mar 10, 2015)

I really want the New 3ds XL


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

I forgot to add CAPTAIN TOAD to my list. Omg. Fake fan right here.


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 11, 2015)

Wishlist~:
1: Rosalina amiibo
2: Gold mario amiibo
3: Princess peach and Toad special edition wii remotes
4: Special edition animal crossing new leaf 3ds xl
5: Villager amiibo
6: Kirby amiibo
7: Zelda amiibo
And thats about it... Most of them are amiibo's... eheheh

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> I'm just 1 or 2 items missing to complete your list!  However i am really looking for a King Dedede amiibo (Preferably a European one) he's hard to find! But i have got a lot of stuff people dream of so i shouldn't complain
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I have to agree with that. Its like that PBG said, its more of a app that you check daily than a ''game'' that you ''play''. I wish I got Luigi's Mansion instead of Tomodachi Life too... I played it with my friend on multiplayer and it seems really enjoyable to play. Lesson to everyone<3


----------



## lars708 (Mar 11, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Wishlist~:
> 1: Rosalina amiibo
> 2: Gold mario amiibo
> 3: Princess peach and Toad special edition wii remotes
> ...



Yeah i just figured out that Luigi's Mansion has online... Now i'm really screwed xD


----------



## Holla (Mar 11, 2015)

Derpykat said:


> Wishlist~:
> 1: Rosalina amiibo
> 2: Gold mario amiibo
> 3: Princess peach and Toad special edition wii remotes
> ...



I have both games (mainly got Luigi's Mansion because it was one of the Cyber deals on the eshop a few months ago) and Tomodachi Life cause it looked cute and quirky. I personally enjoy both games as they are very different, but in terms of Tomodachi Life it takes a very specific kind of audience to enjoy it. Many people think it's dumb or really boring. I like it cause I like funny little quirky things (like my Rosalina Mii married my favourite sports star Mii, my friends Mii had a dream when we were all worshipping the NES lol, during a girls night at the cafe we were all talking about what a hunk Luigi was xD... etc. etc.) 

I love Luigi's Mansion too, sucking up ghosts with a vacuum (the poltergust), the online scarescraper and tiptoeing around haunted mansions is bundles of fun too. 

It's basically all up to what kind of games you prefer wacky, silly, open ended games with no real goal in the end (tomodachi Life), or a structured level based game with bosses and a final goal (Luigi's Mansion).


----------



## LuckyCalico (Mar 12, 2015)

I kind of want a WiiU. Otherwise I really want Harvest Moon: Story of Seasons and Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask for the 3DS.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 13, 2015)

My wishlist;

Majora's Mask 3DS
Fantasy Life
$10 eshop card so I can buy Dr. Mario
An amiibo (don't have any yet.... but I am considering picking up Pikachu or Zelda)

I hope to pick up a couple of these things this weekend


----------



## lars708 (Mar 13, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> My wishlist;
> 
> Majora's Mask 3DS
> Fantasy Life
> ...



You should look up which amiibo you can use in the most games, i think Yoshi and Mario would be the best choices. But if you want them becouse you like the figure, why not? For example, Villager can not be used that much in games and is besides it's rarity close to be worthless.


----------



## Cress (Mar 13, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wonderful 101 and Kirby and the Rainbow Curse are probably the 2 games I want most. (Not counting the new Fire Emblem whenever that comes out.)
> I also want a bunch of amiibos, but mostly Villager, Pit, Robin, and Lucina.



Got Wonderful 101 today and am enjoying it.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 13, 2015)

lars708 said:


> You should look up which amiibo you can use in the most games, i think Yoshi and Mario would be the best choices. But if you want them becouse you like the figure, why not? For example, Villager can not be used that much in games and is besides it's rarity close to be worthless.



Interesting. To be honest, I only have a 3DS XL so I can't use the amiibo functionality until Nintendo releases an adaptor. I just want to grab at least one amiibo before they are totally sold out everywhere. As far as versatility goes, are there any others beyond Yoshi and Mario that you would recommend? I was initially drawn to Pikachu and Zelda simply because I main them in Smash. 

Speaking of which... does anyone have any idea when that adaptor will be released? That would also be on my wishlist.


----------



## Brad (Mar 13, 2015)

Splatoon


----------



## Loriii (Mar 13, 2015)

Majora's Mask new 3DS XL. Still thinking if I should give in to those scalpers on Amazon/eBay who's selling them at ridiculous prices.


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, looking through my Wishlist on the 3DS eShop, I want;
Tomodatchi Life
Super Mario 3D Land
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Metroid
Kid Icarus
and Super Monkey Ball..

Buuuttt, I also really want a WiiU, along with;
Mario Kart 8
Captain Toad's Treasure Tracker
Zelda: Wind Waker
ZeldaU whenever that comes out

And prolly others that I can't think of off the top of my head.
I just want Nintendo to take all my money, basically.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 14, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> Interesting. To be honest, I only have a 3DS XL so I can't use the amiibo functionality until Nintendo releases an adaptor. I just want to grab at least one amiibo before they are totally sold out everywhere. As far as versatility goes, are there any others beyond Yoshi and Mario that you would recommend? I was initially drawn to Pikachu and Zelda simply because I main them in Smash.
> 
> Speaking of which... does anyone have any idea when that adaptor will be released? That would also be on my wishlist.



Well, Pikachu and Zelda are easy to get in the US so you do not have to worry about them, other useful amiibo are: Kirby, Link, Donkey Kong, Luigi, Rosalina and Bowser (Those can be used in at least 3 to 4 amiibo games.


----------



## Coach (Mar 14, 2015)

I ordered Mario Party 6 yesterday, so I can take that off of my wishlist.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok here's my Nintendo Wishlist:
-Pokemon Heartgold
-Pokemon White 2
-Harvest Moon: Story of Seasons
-Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley
-Harvest Moon: A Tale Between Towns
-Harvest Moon: A New Beggining
-Pokemon Crystal
-Pokemon Gold
-Pokemon Ruby
-Pokemon Sapphire
-Pokemon Emerald
-Pokemon Trading Card Game
-Pokemon Puzzle Challenge
-Rune Factory 4
-Animal Crossing Population Growing


----------



## UmaNation (Mar 14, 2015)

CURRENT WISHLIST
Pokemon black 2/ white 2
Super Mario Smash Bros
NINTENDOGS + CATS GOLDEN RETREIVER 
any Harvest Moon games
Phanpy plushie
Brido plushie
Pokemon Art Academy
Flip Notes Studio 3D
Koopa shell plushie
Phanpy figure


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

*Wii U:*
- Bayonetta
- Bayonetta 2
- Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
- Mario Party 10
- Mario Maker
- Splatoon
- Yoshi's Woolly World
- The Wonderful 101
- Star Fox U
- The Legend of Zelda U
- Xenoblade Chronicles X
- Dr. Luigi
- Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Tipping Stars
- NES Remix

*Wii:*
- The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
- The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
- Kirby's Return to Dream Land
- Kirby's Epic Yarn
- Metroid: Other M

*Wii U Virtual Console:*
- Super Metroid
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- EarthBound

*Nintendo 3DS:*
- New Nintendo 3DS XL (Red)
- another copy of ACNL
- Pok?mon Bank
- Pok?mon Battle Trozei

*Other:*
- Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
- Super Mario Sunshine
- Animal Crossing Wii U
- Super Mario 64 DS
- Mario & Luigi : Bowser's Inside Story
- Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time
- Super Mario All-Stars

*Amiibo:*
- Fox
- King Dedede
- Mario


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

I just want a functioning termina clock right now

Or a model of the clock tower

What has MM3D done to me


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 14, 2015)

Fantasy Life DLC, Fantasy Life 2 (when it's released which will be aaaaaages)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 14, 2015)

Omg Mario Maker also is on my list! However i hope they will expand the tilesets and enemies etc. because if this is going to be a full game then i think it is not worth it at all. But i would buy it if it is going to be a $15 e-Shop game!


----------



## 00jachna (Mar 14, 2015)

-Harvest moon for the 3DS
-MK8
-One of every amiibo
-Shovel knight
-A bunch of other eshop titles
-New 3ds w/cover plates
-Every firstparty Wii U game


----------



## a potato (Mar 14, 2015)

Fire Emblem Awakening and Fantasy Life. My friend tells me about them allthe time and they seem so funnn :UUU

Oh, and another copy of ACNL hehe

(But I recommend Smash for Wii U because it's easier to play)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 14, 2015)

a potato said:


> Fire Emblem Awakening and Fantasy Life. My friend tells me about them allthe time and they seem so funnn :UUU
> 
> Oh, and another copy of ACNL hehe
> 
> (But I recommend Smash for Wii U because it's easier to play)



Hmm i want those two too, do not think that it is going to happen soon though. Those amiibo made me bankrupt! Lol


----------

